# 2 horse shows next month



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

There are 2 horse shows next month that i really want to go to..but i can't.  There is one on 10/11 and one on 10/25. The one on 10/11..my parents have a wedding to go to. So i can't go then. The one on 10/25....my trainer's daughter's baby is getting baptize. I really wanted to go to the 10/25 show because its a really nice place to go to and i am doing so well with my new horse..it would be fun to go to a fall horse show. My last show was in July. So now i have to wait until November for the next show. :-( sad.... I like horse shows alot. 

::sigh::


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm with you on loving to show! Maybe you can see if someone else in your barn is going to one (or both?) of the shows and you can trailer with them? I can't see why they would say no especially if you split gas . Unless they have a full trailer but lets hope not. I have 'my' fair on the 26th and then the Show of Champions October 7th-12th. There is another show I wanted to go to this month on the 27th but I just wont have the money. However, there is another one an old trainer of 'mine' is putting on October 3rd so I am thinking of seeing if I can save up some cash for that.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Not a bad suggestion Dartanion! I understand not showing without a trainer but can you go without your parents?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

upnover said:


> Not a bad suggestion Dartanion! I understand not showing without a trainer but can you go without your parents?


Aaahh I didn't think of that... I'm kind of 'use' to going to shows without my parents but I'm 20 so I don't need them lol. I kind of assume everyone is over 18 lol  (if you are over 18 then no problem )


----------

